# VW golf R32 correction detail



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

here is the full process of the correction work done on my friend Ste's a R32 golf,

Ste said that the paint on this car was alright until he went to pick it up and the dealers had obviously had the car buffed prier to him picking it up,

so your thinking if it was buffed before he picked it up then what was the problem, well it was buffed by some one who obviously didn't have a clue and by the looks of it was using a body shop grade compounding head and G3, this is what had created all the defects on the car, major swirls and hologrammes. (this can be seen later in under the halogens)

i started with a nice bacon butty and a hot cup of tea (thanks Ste)

then took some pics of the car before i started,










































































i then rinsed the car off and soaked the lower half of the car, under arches and boot bonnet door shuts with auto glym power max 2 TFR.


















then i rinsed the car again,

i then snow foamed, again using auto glym power max 2 in the foam lance.


































after 10 min










the wheels were then cleaned with valet pro bilbery wheel cleaner.










I washed the car using the 2 bucket method and duragloss 901 with a wash mitt,

again rinsed the car and left wet to start claying, i used chemical guys clay with chemical guys synthetic quick detailer as a lube.

The clay after half the bonnet.










and a few picks of the car fully clayed, you can't tell here but the car had changed to a much deeper black just from the clay,


























the car was then foamed again and rinsed before being dryed and left for day 1.

i returned on day 2, typical English weather it was raining.

So the car was taken to a unit near by.










again dryed very carfully using chemical guys speed wipe as drying aid.

The car was then taped up with 3M tape ready for correction polishing


























i then got the halogen lights out to check the defects, here you can plainly see the swirls and hologrammes










































i then taped up a test section on the bonnet,


















i tryed first of all lime prime on a yellow 3M polishing pad


















this gave very good correction but there was still some deeper marks and scratches that needed a more aggressive polish/pad combo to remove. but considering that VAG paint is notouriasly hard and lime prime is firstly a paint cleaner it is pretty inpressive :thumb:

so after i had tryed a few combo's of different 3M pads and 3M polishes and meguirs polishes i decided on a green 3M cutting pad and meguirs #85 diamond cut to get the correction work done knowing i would need to refine later.

some 50/50's of the green 3M pad and #85 before refinement.


















now that the correction combo was selected it was time to carry on with the rest of the car.

wing before


















during










50/50










drivers side rear quarter

before


















50/50


























done










once all the correction work was done the whole car was refined with dodo juice lime prime and a blue 3M finishing pad,

when the refinement was finished i coated the car in duragloss 601 polish bonding agent then a coat of duragloss 111 clear coat polish.

the windows were cleaned with swissvax crystal,

plastics and body trim were dressed with valet pro protectant,

tyres were dressed with duragloss 253 rain repel rubber dressing,

and unfortunately i only got a couple of dodgy finished pics as Ste had to rush off thanks to virgin trains cancelling the train for his Mrs to get home :wall:


















thanks again to Ste and his parents for the brews and bacon butties


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

brilliant work, it looks great in the afters, my dads golf was from Vw in Preston being local and it had a few holograms etc from rushed rotary polishing, yet the ones in the showroom always looks defect free.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

this one was actually from a dealership in liverpool,

thanks mate i just wish i had more time for some after pics but he had to rush off :wall:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i used to work for VW in preston the one on blackpool road a few years back, if the sales men thought a car need machine polishing they gave you about an hour to do it so that does explain a lot :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work there - some serious correction :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

nicp2007 said:


> this one was actually from a dealership in liverpool,
> 
> thanks mate i just wish i had more time for some after pics but he had to rush off :wall:


would this be corkhill's in liverpool, good job bye the way :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Good job :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

swiftjon said:


> would this be corkhill's in liverpool, good job bye the way :thumb:


i'm not too sure to be honest,

i know he did go to the main dealers and basically got chucked out as they thought he was taking the mik when he said i want a new R32 now please, he's only 23

(don't know wich dealers it was but he then went to another one near by)


----------



## The Boosh! (Aug 11, 2008)

What moron "buffed" the paint before you got your hands on it lol. deserves a falcon punch IMO for ruining an awesome cars paint 

Good job there it looks immense!


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice work there mate :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Stunning correction work there, looks excellent!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Christian6984 said:


> brilliant work, it looks great in the afters, my dads golf was from Vw in Preston being local and it had a few holograms etc from rushed rotary polishing, yet the ones in the showroom always looks defect free.


thanks mate :thumb:



ahaydock said:


> Great work there - some serious correction :thumb:


thanks mate, the owner was really shocked when i showed him the 50/50's



Eurogloss said:


> Good job :thumb:


thanks mate :thumb:


swiftjon said:


> would this be corkhill's in liverpool, good job bye the way :thumb:


thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

The Boosh! said:


> What moron "buffed" the paint before you got your hands on it lol. deserves a falcon punch IMO for ruining an awesome cars paint
> 
> Good job there it looks immense!


thanks mate :thumb:

it was obviasly done by a compleate """"!$ with poor skills poor products and in a rush


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

mteam said:


> Nice work there mate :thumb:


thanks fella :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> Stunning correction work there, looks excellent!


thanks :thumb:

i think black paint is the hardest to work on but the most rewarding :buffer:


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice correction work!

What are these marks on the left side?


----------



## hopwood (Apr 7, 2008)

Great work. 

However it always worries me to see performance cars wearing budget tyres. I'd fit some decent rubber, especially with the weather being what it is. 

Joel


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

great work mate! and twinport, i would have said those marks are from excess polish on the pad and could be wiped off easy.
nothing to worry about i think


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

hopwood said:


> Great work.
> 
> However it always worries me to see performance cars wearing budget tyres. I'd fit some decent rubber, especially with the weather being what it is.
> 
> Joel


thanks mate :thumb:

he is looking at changing the wheels so i suspect he will upgrade the rubber too :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys :thumb:



JPC said:


> great work mate! and twinport, i would have said those marks are from excess polish on the pad and could be wiped off easy.
> nothing to worry about i think


:lol: i know somone would ask about this :lol:

if you look at the pics of the passenger side when the car is in the unit you will noice a plastic screen next to the car on the drivers side, that is what the strange marks are on the car it's the screen refleting in the the shot :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Superb result :thumb:

Some nice correction shots before/after.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

haha! ok mate


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Great job and nice to see both tail pipes with an equal amount of soot on them, miss my old R32 (robbin'pikey [email protected]@@@)


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys :thumb:



Mike Hunt said:


> Great job and nice to see both tail pipes with an equal amount of soot on them, miss my old R32 (robbin'pikey [email protected]@@@)


haha yeah it did that pretty quick too,

as i cleaned them before he drove to the unit but he did blip it a little to get there and they were covered again when i got there :wall:


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

brilliant work there , and absolutely love the r32 best in blue though imo but still stunning:thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Superb result :thumb:
> 
> Some nice correction shots before/after.


thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

jasonbarnes said:


> brilliant work there , and absolutely love the r32 best in blue though imo but still stunning:thumb:


thanks :thumb:

i prefer the blue too


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

this car has since been to the main dealers for a service,


:wall:

guess what
































they gave him a free complementry wash,

with a brillo pad by the looks of it
:wall:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Cracking work mate!

Lovely correction work. :thumb:


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Stunning job:lol::lol:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice work don't like the tinted windows much thou.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

they look pretty cool in the flesh


----------

